# Frame,Font,Standard,Schriftart,JFrame



## GuestGuest (21. Feb 2010)

Hallo, ihr, ich hättte da eine Frage:

Kann ich (und wenn ja, wie geht das?) einen Standardfont für einen Frame setzen?
So, dass die selbe Schriftart im ganzen Frame gillt?

Danke im Vorraus!


----------



## GuestGuest (21. Feb 2010)

Sorry, wegen dem blöden titel, ich dachte, das wären die Suchbegriffe :-{


----------



## jeppi (21. Feb 2010)

Meinst Du das:

Handbuch der Java-Programmierung - Google Bücher

EDIT: Nach unten blättern, ca. in der Mitte, Standard-Font! Bzw. links suchen


----------



## GuestGuest (22. Feb 2010)

Jau, das ist es!
Vielen Dank!


----------

